# Fall Mushrooms 2017



## trahn008

Little early but I consider the fall season after labor day. The nights will start to get cooler and we'll start finding those fall mushrooms. Will be interesting to see how late the summer mushrooms run into fall. As always it will depend on the weather!! Happy Hunting!!


----------



## Barnacle

So what are we looking for in the fall?


----------



## Beatnik88

I know i'll be hunting for yellowfoots, porcini, maitake, hericiums, and lobsters.


----------



## trahn008

My #1 mushroom for fall hunting are hens. Live in an area with the right weather hens can be had by the hundreds of pounds. Lions mane would be #2, but don't find a lot of those. Blewits, kings, honey's, hedgehogs, chickens, beef tongue's....a lot. Will be interesting to see how long the summer mushrooms stick around. Happy Hunting!!!


----------



## Barnacle

Wow! Lots of googling to do on those varieties for me. First I'm googling rain dances though. It's crispy up here in Saratoga NY area.


----------



## Beatnik88

Chants, chickens, possibly blewits?


----------



## jack

The last ones are *Laccaria ochropurpurea, *not Blewets. Blewets have a pinkish color spores. If I'm seeing the last picture correctly, these have white spores, if the center of the paper plate is a spore print.


----------



## Beatnik88

jack said:


> The last ones are *Laccaria ochropurpurea, *not Blewets. Blewets have a pinkish color spores. If I'm seeing the last picture correctly, these have white spores, if the center of the paper plate is a spore print.



Thank you. It is a white spore print at the bottom.


----------



## Barnacle

great pics! Beat is that a fishing creel your using? I'm trying to figure out a better way to collect than mesh bags. I find my picks get to beat up in the bags.


----------



## Beatnik88

Yea, it's a wicker creel I came across a couple years ago. It works really well for smaller mushrooms and harvests. I usually have a backpack with a mesh laundry bag and one or two smaller canvas bags for large amounts or large sizes.


----------



## jack

Same thing I use, along with a little larger compartmented basket.


----------



## Barnacle

Those look perfect Jack. That compartment basket is interesting. Do you remember where you got it? BTW, very impressive haul you had that day. wow!


----------



## Barnacle

Could this be a young hen?


----------



## jack

Barnacle said:


> Those look perfect Jack. That compartment basket is interesting. Do you remember where you got it? BTW, very impressive haul you had that day. wow!


That was a good day for Blacks. I had the compartment basket made for me by an old friend when I lived Downstate Michigan. Find some gal that does basket weaving.


----------



## Barnacle

Some buggy oysters? Spent a lot of time looking for Hens. I've never found one. I love finding things for the first time. Found some trumpets today in the rain. Couldn't pick them though bc I was hiking out this heavy ass chunk of birch burl on my back. Heavy rains today 80's tomorrow then 3 more days of rain should kick start some new stuff. I'm really eager to find my first porcini. We have tons of hemlock around here and white pine. I've heard to look in spruce forests but I don't know of any near me.


----------



## Barnacle

Crappy picture bc I was balancing that log on my shoulder but could thes be ginseng. There was no fruit but the stem structures had me thinking???


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 3148
> Crappy picture bc I was balancing that log on my shoulder but could thes be ginseng. There was no fruit but the stem structures had me thinking???


Not shang.


----------



## jack

*Barancle * Could this be a young hen?

Not a Hen. I see a blueish color so I believe it to be Tyromyces caesius / Polyporus caesius. Might be able to use it as a dye for clothing like tee shirts.


----------



## jack

Here's one that's







around my area.


----------



## Barnacle

Thanks Jack. Anyone know if these are hens? I must have checked 100 trees before finding them. Super buggy and obviously past prime. Not sure what the purple ones are yet either but they were under oak.


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle they look like hens to me.. Looks like the rain might have did them in. Remember that spot they will show up in years to come. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## Domdart

I put two treestands up today in spots where I always find hens. Nothing yet. It is still too early around Johnstown.


----------



## Barnacle

jack said:


> *Barancle * Could this be a young hen?
> 
> Not a Hen. I see a blueish color so I believe it to be Tyromyces caesius / Polyporus caesius. Might be able to use it as a dye for clothing like tee shirts.


If you rearrange Cassius it 1 letter off of my last name. Today's starting out great I parked my car to go for a quick hunt and as I was grabbing my gear I turned around and saw my first ever chickens! 5 feet from the car! Very tender and clean, I love first finds! I did see a chicken a few years ago but had no idea what is was and thought it was something to avoid.


----------



## Barnacle

Caesius


----------



## jack

Perfect stage for eating.


----------



## trahn008

I wasn't out hunting yet. A friend of mine stopped by the house today to show me some pictures of some hens he picked. Picked 12 around two different trees, what really surprised me was the size of some of them this early 4 of them where about 3ft around. Finished taking honey off hives and plugging shitake logs today....it's time to hunt!! Happy Hunting!!


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle a tip for you when hunting hens. Look for black oaks (any red oak family tree) first and then white oaks. Hunt the edges of the forest first (field edge, roadside, power lines etc) zig zag 30-40 yards along that edge that's where most of the hens will be found if any are in that area. Once you get a feel for light exposure you got it nailed. Check every mature oak tree even if it's a single one in the middle of a field or a PARK (hint hint). Don't waste your time going on long hikes in the forest some could be found, but the most by far will be found on those edges!! Pick most of my hens on still standing mature stressed red oak family tree's.


----------



## trahn008

Hey nice ride by the way!!!!


----------



## Barnacle

Trahn, thanks for taking the time to type all that. I really appreciate such detailed advice. Your right I've been playing a numbers game checking every white oak in the forest! I will employ this new strategy and post what I come up with soon. Good luck out there. Thanks about the car also.


----------



## Domdart

I have never found a hen on a live tree, only on stumps. On top of the mountain, where I live, almost every tree is a large red oak. I've never found a hen there. I hunt among some giant old white oaks down the mountain and nothing, ever. Fortunately, the oaks I hunted deer under 35 years ago, are now stumps where I find hens now.


----------



## trahn008

Yep stumps are good also.. But for me the still standing STRESSED tree's are the big producers. Sometimes it's hard to see the stress most times it's heart rot, but you'll see signs of stress in the canopy of the tree. The amount of light that makes it to the forest floor is a key also. If your in the middle of the forest and have an open canopy it's an edge. Trust me I've grew hens for years and light exposure is very important. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## Barnacle

DING, DING, DING, DING found two babies. I'm getting sharper. Thanks Trahn, Domdart!

Oh 4 babies on same tree. I tend to focus on the side of the tree I can't see and am probably missing ones right in front of me.



trahn008 said:


> Yep stumps are good also.. But for me the still standing STRESSED tree's are the big producers. Sometimes it's hard to see the stress most times it's heart rot, but you'll see signs of stress in the canopy of the tree. The amount of light that makes it to the forest floor is a key also. If your in the middle of the forest and have an open canopy it's an edge. Trust me I've grew hens for years and light exposure is very important. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## Beatnik88

first ever hens


----------



## trahn008

Congrats Beat!!!


----------



## Beatnik88

trahn008 said:


> Congrats Beat!!!


Thanks Trahn, I actually took your advice and looked around oaks in a wide open park instead of in the woods during my lunch break.


----------



## Earthwalkr

Hi all. Found these today in southwest part of the state.


----------



## trahn008

Earth, love that last pic of shang with the first year sprout right next to it's mother. Nice


----------



## Earthwalkr

trahn008 said:


> Earth, love that last pic of shang with the first year sprout right next to it's mother. Nice


Thanks. Never found Ginseng, never even hunted it. Just happened to notice it and had to take a pic. It was really cool to find something new for my list.


----------



## trahn008

Was at a friends house yesterday... he has a very large log cultivation on his property and he's been picking lions mane. The weather has been right for them local for me. But.... I haven't been out hunting yet..LOL!!! Find most of my mane on really old dead oak trees and logs (Bark all slipped off). They say old beech trees are the target tree, but don't have much experience with that. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## trahn008

Earth if you get back to that spot or see shang with berries pick them and plant them back where you picked. I like to space them about 2ft apart from each other, dig like a 1inch deep hole and place dirt back over. If left to just drop from mother it causes some crowding issues. Good stewardship is key for this rare plant.


----------



## Earthwalkr

trahn008 said:


> Earth, love that last pic of shang with the first year sprout right next to it's mother. Nice


Not sure, but I think a permit is required for harvest. If so, is it ok to just plant the seed?


----------



## trahn008

If in PA.... No permit they have to have 3 prongs for harvest and that one only has 2. You can pick and plant berries right by the mother but can not remove berries from the site. They can grow for hundreds of years!!!


----------



## trahn008

Left out the most important part. PA season for shang is Sept.1 to Nov.30. Need a license if you going to sell out of state but if selling to local dealer no license needed.


----------



## Barnacle

Awesome Beat! 
Earth, really great pics! Are those honey mushrooms after the chickens?


----------



## Earthwalkr

trahn008 said:


> Was at a friends house yesterday... he has a very large log cultivation on his property and he's been picking lions mane. The weather has been right for them local for me. But.... I haven't been out hunting yet..LOL!!! Find most of my mane on really old dead oak trees and logs (Bark all slipped off). They say old beech trees are the target tree, but don't have much experience with that. Happy Hunting!!


I also find most my lions mane and bears head on Oak that is totally dead, but many sources claim that still living trees with wounds are best. I mostly find Honey's on beech.
It's cool you have a buddy who is into cultivation. I have yet to see a controlled cultivation of any type, though I have been pondering the idea of experimenting with bag cultivation in my basement, and perhaps some logs in my yard. Fascinating and potentially profitable.


----------



## Barnacle

So I'm finding lots of this white stuff growing around the oaks. The first pic is a fifth hen from that group I found yesterday, note its size. The 2nd,3rd & maybe 4th I think are even younger hens? The last few are what I'm seeing around the roots of oaks in the same area. I think I'm north of most of you in Saratoga area. I'm wondering if the hens are just a little slower coming out over here? Any opinions.


----------



## Earthwalkr

Barnacle said:


> Awesome Beat!
> Earth, really great pics! Are those honey mushrooms after the chickens?


They are Honey mushrooms, but this is the first season of seven years going to this place that I have seen them so white. They are usually much browner, but I seen scads of white ones and no browns.


----------



## Barnacle

Found a couple more hens on my way home today. These are my first ever picks. The others are still to small. Also found a bunch of these gem studded puffballs? Thought these were blewits but after watching an Adam haritan video I believe they might be cortinarius alboviolacius.


----------



## Earthwalkr

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 3230
> View attachment 3231
> View attachment 3232
> View attachment 3233
> Found a couple more hens on my way home today. These are my first ever picks. The others are still to small. Also found a bunch of these gem studded puffballs? Thought these were blewits but after watching an Adam haritan video I believe they might be cortinarius alboviolacius.


The Fall season is on.


----------



## Barnacle

I may have found my first ever giant puffballs? They are in a wide open grassy area of the park behind my house. They feel soft. Can anyone tell if these are the kind people like. Should I pick them or see if they get bigger?


----------



## Barnacle

I found this on the side of the road on my to pick up my 3 yr old from his first day of preschool. He says "YOU GOT THE MOON!"
I said " that's no moon". This must be a giant puffball right? I have no idea what to do with it. It's very fragrant.


----------



## jack

Found a few Entoloma abortivum in my yard this afternoon.


----------



## Antiquated notions

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 3239
> 
> I found this on the side of the road on my to pick up my 3 yr old from his first day of preschool. He says "YOU GOT THE MOON!"
> I said " that's no moon". This must be a giant puffball right? I have no idea what to do with it. It's very fragrant.


You can just slice and fry it. There's a leathery skin that I remove before cooking. You can also grill the slices and then use them as a crust for a pizza. Pretty tasty.


----------



## Domdart

Sheepsheads are up in Cambria County. I still have never seen one on a living tree.


----------



## Barnacle

I'm in your guys region today. Visiting a dental supplier. Passing Scranton now. It's a good thing I'm not driving, I'd never make it there's too many oak trees!


----------



## Beatnik88




----------



## trahn008

Barnacle said:


> I'm in your guys region today. Visiting a dental supplier. Passing Scranton now. It's a good thing I'm not driving, I'd never make it there's too many oak trees!


----------



## trahn008

Yep it's on!! Picked 2 dozen in about 1hr walk at a local park.


----------



## trahn008

Nice ring of honey's. To far gone!!


----------



## trahn008

Perfect size honey's for picking.


----------



## Barnacle

Speaking of honey's, how much honey do you get from your hives? Any processing pics? Great shroom pics BTW


----------



## trahn008

Got about 25 gallon from 11 hives which wasn't a good year. A lot of rain cuts down on there fly days. Rain wasn't good for the bees.. but great for mushrooming! Have to look if I have pics, usually don't take any because I'm covered in honey..LOL


----------



## Barnacle

Wow! I didn't realize you had that level of operation. 25 gallons! What do you do with it all? Farmers markets? If I was closer I be a customer my wife is into local honey when possible. She read somewhere that its good for the kids to help make them resistant to allergens from local plants?
I have some hens and chicks marinating for jerky and am heading out to check along a bike trail that follows train tracks lined with oaks.


----------



## sb

trahn008 -- you post good pictures. Thanks!


----------



## trahn008

sb said:


> trahn008 -- you post good pictures. Thanks!


Thanks SB
I was thinking of you today was out checking my shitake logs and have a nice flush going. Have sold, eaten and stored all I need to, so I was thinking of making some of that shitake bacon!!! Thanks 4 the tip!


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 3252
> Wow! I didn't realize you had that level of operation. 25 gallons! What do you do with it all? Farmers markets? If I was closer I be a customer my wife is into local honey when possible. She read somewhere that its good for the kids to help make them resistant to allergens from local plants?
> I have some hens and chicks marinating for jerky and am heading out to check along a bike trail that follows train tracks lined with oaks.


I use a lot of honey myself kind of an organic person. I also make mead which uses up quite a bit. I use no chemicals in my hives what so ever, which now a days is very hard. I'm usually sold out within a day by word of mouth.
Looks like some good eats.. Keep us posted with the process.


----------



## Barnacle

I just found this bears tooth or lions mane? In the background a new hen caught my eye. I left the white one to see if it gets bigger. Picked the pink one. Found 5 or six more large ones that were to high up but looked great. I'm thinking of using shock corded tent poles with a knife attached to cut them down or trying to climb for them. Crazy jackolanterns


----------



## Beatnik88

Nice finds barnacle. They're hericium coralloides (Bear's head tooth). Lion's mane (h. erinaceum) has longer spines and does not branch. Both are equally edible however.


----------



## Barnacle

Cool, thanks beat. I think the ones that are higher up may be lions mane by your description. I'll post pics once I get them.


----------



## jack

Entoloma abortivum are going crazy in Northern Lower Michigan.


----------



## Earthwalkr

jack said:


> Entoloma abortivum are going crazy in Northern Lower Michigan.
> View attachment 3265
> View attachment 3266
> View attachment 3267


Nice finds and pics. Can anyone give me help on the shroom here. It doesn't weep, has a solid bulbous stem. Never found this before, walked up on a whole patch of them.


----------



## trahn008

Earthwalkr said:


> View attachment 3268
> View attachment 3269
> View attachment 3270
> 
> Nice finds and pics. Can anyone give me help on the shroom here. It doesn't weep, has a solid bulbous stem. Never found this before, walked up on a whole patch of them.


Cortinarius Violaceus. Maybe Cortinarius Iodes. Did you print it?


----------



## Earthwalkr

trahn008 said:


> Cortinarius Iodes


Just now removed the stem and set the cap on a piece of paper. Wont know spore color till tomorrow. I looked into what you suggested and I don't think it is either.
Will take a picture of the print tomorrow and post.


----------



## Barnacle

Earth, That's one of the coolest mushrooms I've ever seen. 
Jack those entaloma abortivum look like those Italian cookies you see around the holidays. 
I have a processing procrastination problem guys. I love finding but dread processing. I still haven't put that hens and chick jerky in the dehydrator. I got most of those high up Hericium on my lunch hour today. They seem to be darkening quickly. I picked 4 of those hens that were lemon size last weekend and noticed 6 or 7 more new hens sprouting up on the same tree! If they all grow to maturity that will be 11-12 from one tree! I don't feel like eating this puffball anytime soon and don't know what to do with it. 
Debating the value of dehydrating it for soup later ? Have never tasted it before.


Earthwalkr said:


> View attachment 3268
> View attachment 3269
> View attachment 3270
> 
> Nice finds and pics. Can anyone give me help on the shroom here. It doesn't weep, has a solid bulbous stem. Never found this before, walked up on a whole patch of them.


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle looks like your going to have to find a market to sell your finds. Ask around you'd be surprised how fast they sell, all those mushrooms in your pic are high end. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## trahn008

Dehydrating is a good way of storing some up for later. Nothing like fresh but not bad.


----------



## trahn008

Earthwalkr said:


> Just now removed the stem and set the cap on a piece of paper. Wont know spore color till tomorrow. I looked into what you suggested and I don't think it is either.
> Will take a picture of the print tomorrow and post.


I'm thinking it is for sure a cortinarius but which one not a 100%.


----------



## Beatnik88

I'm drooling over those pics barnacle, you have an incredible harvest there.


----------



## jack

Dave, it's definitely a Cort. I can see the remnants of the vail and a rust color on the gills. There's a lot of purple corts. so it's pretty hard to distinguish which one without a scope.


----------



## Barnacle

trahn008 said:


> Barnacle looks like your going to have to find a market to sell your finds. Ask around you'd be surprised how fast they sell, all those mushrooms in your pic are high end. Happy Hunting!!


I'm curious what kind of cash might one expect to get for the maitake in the pic with the Hericium? I do plan to dehydrate some for sure. I wish I had a nice covered porch like you. Are you running the Excalibur right on the porch? That's smart, I've been wondering if I'm filling my house with spores. 

The hens & chicks jerky came out pretty good, I think I heard about it from fungus muncher? It's the 3 foragers recipe. I used 3 large garlic cloves but next time would use much less and maybe add fresh minced ginger, Sambal Olek chili paste, molasses instead of maple syrup, toasted sesame oil, zest of a couple limes & a little of the juice. Kind of a Thai flavor version.



Beatnik88 said:


> I'm drooling over those pics barnacle, you have an incredible harvest there.


Thanks beat.


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle said:


> I'm curious what kind of cash might one expect to get for the maitake in the pic with the Hericium? I do plan to dehydrate some for sure. I wish I had a nice covered porch like you. Are you running the Excalibur right on the porch? That's smart, I've been wondering if I'm filling my house with spores.
> 
> The hens & chicks jerky came out pretty good, I think I heard about it from fungus muncher? It's the 3 foragers recipe. I used 3 large garlic cloves but next time would use much less and maybe add fresh minced ginger, Sambal Olek chili paste, molasses instead of maple syrup, toasted sesame oil, zest of a couple limes & a little of the juice. Kind of a Thai flavor version.
> 
> 
> Thanks beat.


$100 easy. Yes when doing mushrooms I always run it on the porch. You got to watch that spore cloud oysters are the worst. I take down my Excalibur after mushroom season and clean the inside you'd be amazed at the spores that collect just on the fan blades.


----------



## Barnacle

trahn008 said:


> Barnacle a tip for you when hunting hens. Look for black oaks (any red oak family tree) first and then white oaks. Hunt the edges of the forest first (field edge, roadside, power lines etc) zig zag 30-40 yards along that edge that's where most of the hens will be found if any are in that area. Once you get a feel for light exposure you got it nailed. Check every mature oak tree even if it's a single one in the middle of a field or a PARK (hint hint). Don't waste your time going on long hikes in the forest some could be found, but the most by far will be found on those edges!! Pick most of my hens on still standing mature stressed red oak family tree's.





Domdart said:


> I have never found a hen on a live tree, only on stumps. On top of the mountain, where I live, almost every tree is a large red oak. I've never found a hen there. I hunt among some giant old white oaks down the mountain and nothing, ever. Fortunately, the oaks I hunted deer under 35 years ago, are now stumps where I find hens now.



























































Thanks for all the tips from you guys. the last pic shows hens on a stump (domdart）in a park. Trahn you were dead on about the parks and edges of woodlands. I found a dozen+ hens today almost all out in the open. First 2 were on a front yard of a home the rest were all a local preserve and city park. One tree had 7ish hen sprouts on it. 3 of these hens are on a unfamiliar tree to me. The pics with grass have leaves from the tree in view. Looks kinda like maple leaf?


----------



## Barnacle

Today started out strange. I spotted those couple hens In a random yard on the way to work. There is a small patch of woods right behind my office that has a few tall oaks in it so I was giving it a quick look on foot when I came across a unattended rifle stuck in the crotch of a tree. There was a house and apartment complex both within 100yds of it. Police station was close by so I just went over and lead them back to it. I had a feeling it was stolen and hidden out there. 
I also found another cool looking Hericium ( I think). And 3 more giant puffballs. Possibly honey mushrooms not sure so I didn't pick them. Could use help with I'd on them.


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle I do find some hens on maples, but not like the numbers on oaks. Not sure on those honey's. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## trahn008

Hey where did you pick those pineapples never found those when out hunting. Nice pictures by the way!!!


----------



## Barnacle

trahn008 said:


> Hey where did you pick those pineapples never found those when out hunting. Nice pictures by the way!!!


Thanks, they're just waiting in line to go through the dehydrator. It amazes me that we can buy a 6lb pineapple that was grown in some far off place for $3 yet 6lbs of apples grown around the corner will cost $12.


----------



## Barnacle

Possible honey mushrooms? And hens on a beech stump. The bottom pic is a different flush of mushrooms than the others. The gills look brown so I'm thinking they are not honeys. 

I walk past a lot of turkey tail without harvesting any because I'm not sure what to do with it yet. Can I collect them and dehydrate them for later use?


----------



## jack

The yellow ones look like Hyphloma faciculare ( Sulphur tufts ) if so they will have a Purplish Brown spore deposit.


----------



## Barnacle

Today's find. I spotted 3 on the side of the road while I was driving. A nice lions mane, and maybe some more honeys?

















































Thanks jack.


----------



## Holtzapple12

is this chicken and hen of the woods? I've hunted morel but never hen and chicken...a little nervous to try if I don't know for sure.


----------



## sb

Barnacle - Nice pics.

Hmnn . . . Your 3rd pic down, which you don't mention, looks like it might be the resinous polypore, Ischnoderma resinosum; perhaps at a later stage than pictured below, from last year.

























*If it is, then it is edible.* When tender, the outer rim or edge can be cut and eaten. The umami flavor concentrates as the high water content is driven out and it then has a nice meaty flavor. See post #224 of Nov 11, 2016 on Pics of how we prepare our mushrooms (The Dinner Plate Page).


----------



## Barnacle

Thanks sb, yeah I wasn't sure what they were but they caught my eye so I took a pic. I also noticed the other mushrooms all around the tree I thought they might be honeys, I'm trying to get a spore print now.
holtzapple12 I think they are hens and chicks check out sb's reply to your Ohio post he put up a link for you


----------



## Beatnik88

Not that it's important barnacle, but that is actually hericium americanum, not hericium erinaceus.


----------



## pj estrada

hi guys! im new in the mushroom industry, is it possible to grow Morel Mushroom here in philippines?thanks in advance!


----------



## sb

pj estrada -
They are cultivated very successfully and profitably in China, outdoors, where they utilize the natural cycles - ie have a winter with freezing temps. Are there any mountainous areas in the Philippines with freezing winter temps for a month?

Otherwise you'll need to look at a more 24/365 higher tech bio-tech approach; indoor cultivation with refrigerators and freezers.

This is now being refined , again in China, and Chinese patents are starting to emerge on aspects of their process as they bring their outdoor understanding (born of 26 years of effort) into an indoor 24 hrs/day 365 days/year controlled environment where the cycle times come down from an outdoor Sept/Oct through April/may in China (about 5 months) to about 1.5 to 2 months or so. Quite a difference between one crop/year and 6-8 crops/year and in the capital requirements.

Do you speak Chinese?

I've paid to have a few Chinese patents translated, but if the translator is not a scientist/biologist with some understanding of mushrooms, some of the necessary finer nuances are lost and they are the differences between no or mediocre success and assured success, which the Chinese scientists consider 96 to 98% success.

And, personally, I've yet to experience what I would even call mediocre success. Ha! . . . but still trying - riding the learning curve with the investment of time here and there.


----------



## Barnacle

Beatnik88 said:


> Not that it's important barnacle, but that is actually hericium americanum, not hericium erinaceus.


 Thanks beat, I appreciate every key stroke. I see from googling now a major difference is in the branching nature of Hericium Americanum vs the single clump of dangling spines/teeth of Hericium erinaceus.


----------



## trahn008




----------



## trahn008

Holtzapple12 said:


> View attachment 3367
> View attachment 3368
> is this chicken and hen of the woods? I've hunted morel but never hen and chicken...a little nervous to try if I don't know for sure.


 Yes chickens and hens.


----------



## Barnacle

Are these the entaloma abortivum? I just started seeing them today.


----------



## jack

Barnacle said:


> Are these the entaloma abortivum? I just started seeing them today.


I don't see a picture but these are them, Aborted & non-aborted


----------



## Barnacle

Oops forgot to post pics


----------



## Barnacle

Hey everyone, I was offered over the phone $9 per lb for my maitake up to 40 lbs from a co-op grocery store. Should I accept or try for more once they see them. They said they have never sold them "loose" before. They are really nice looking and clean.


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle take it... Sent them the best you have it will open other doors down the road.


----------



## Barnacle

Great point! It's easy to be short sighted.


----------



## Barnacle

Thanks Trahn!


----------



## Barnacle

Last 2 Photos taken 1 week apart with no rain between. First 3 came off a single tree in a small patch of ground surrounded on all sides by roads in a park. Everyone is focused on the little intersection and driving right on by these little treasures.


----------



## trahn008

My hens season was cut short by the high temps and no rain. Got what I needed early, but what could have been a great year was cut short for me local. No real big monster hens this year 30lbs but a lot of basketball size ones. Most are dried perfect sitting along tree's I'm still picking some. Don't have to dehydrate them at all!LOL


----------



## trahn008

Love picking those hens from grassy area's most times they are super clean. The best ones to send off to market. Congrats on your fine season!!!


----------



## jack

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202361385268300


----------



## Barnacle

A fine season Thanks to your tips!







Guess who's wife is getting irritated.


----------



## trahn008

Now that's a good problem to have!!! Take her out for a nice dinner with SOME of the cash you get from the sale. All will be forgotten......until next year..LOL


----------



## jack

I was going to say, that looks like a " Man Cave " fridge, Beer & Wild Mushrooms !!


----------



## Barnacle

Yes, fortunately our house has 2 kitchens bc the former owners had built an in law suite/apt, or that s%#t wouldn't fly! When they produce buyer saw the hens they realized that it was not the same as the cultured ones they had in the past and because they could charge more for it they had no problem paying more for it. I am astonished that I was able to offload everything with a single phone call. I am now officially one of there vendors & they are interested in other varieties. Are honeys marketable?


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle I stay away from selling honey's. Stick with the big 5 hens, mane, morels, chants and trumpets. Honey mushrooms have some look alikes, it just takes one in a bag to ruin a good side hustle. Looks like the doors are opening down the road!! Congrats


----------



## jack

Make sure you check the laws. In Michigan you have to be Certified by the State to sell wild mushrooms, including morels.


----------



## Barnacle

Thanks Trahn & Jack. That's good advice on both counts. I'm like a baby deer taking his first steps with this stuff. If I'm not careful those steps might be right off a cliff! 

Found a bunch more hens tonight. I've discovered a neighborhood full of them. I was driving along and yard after yard I kept seeing them. Knocked on a few doors, only one person answered. we talked for a bit about hens and he let me pick his and told me I could take the 6 across the stree also because the house was vacant. Jackpot
Anyone know what that is in my first pic? I snapped of a piece and it looks like wood sort of.


----------



## Barnacle

Found these today.lots of bug damage


----------



## Barnacle

Cool looking bolete also


----------



## fungus_muncher

Very nice finds Barnacle. Just got back from vacation so it's about time to hit the forest again. Getting ready to go check a few areas that were logged for oak a while back, beautiful open canopy full of old oak stumps and some great perimeter.

Do you guys eat roadside finds? My rule of thumb has always been to never pick within 100 yards of any paved, or roads with moderate traffic. Not sure on maitake, but there are a handful of fungi that are hyperaccumulators of many heavy metals that are found in asphalt and exhaust fumes.


----------



## Barnacle

Hmm, that's something I hadn't considered. I did think it's probably not a good idea to eat fungi from anywhere near chemically treated lawns or golf courses etc. I'd be interested to hear others opinions on this matter. Great question FM.


----------



## trahn008

Yes I do take note of where I pick. Heavy used roadways are no pick zones for me. I stay away from area's that use weed and feed type of treatment. I also never pick in cemeteries, I just think it's not right. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

That first picture looks like old reishi.


----------



## Barnacle

No luck with porcini yet but we just had some good rain and I found a bunch more hens on my lunch hour. half of them were to far gone.











































This was an odd sight for sure as I was in my scrubs hauling these large bags suspended from my hiking pole out of the preserve. Luckily I had a cooler in my car and found some ice packs from Botox in the freezer at work. 
It's been pretty quiet on here lately, anyone else finding anything interesting?


----------



## trahn008

The dry weather shut things down for me local. Been bow hunting and starting to see some mushroom life after some of the rain. Should start to find some soon. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Matt McCullough

I am just north of Pittsburgh and everything we found a few weeks ago were dried out. I am hoping this rain and cold helps. Would like to go out Sunday to see if anything has sprouted.


----------



## Barnacle

On my lunch hour today I found a new spot with a bunch more hens some were good some starting to deteriorate. As I walked up I noticed this brown thing on the ground. Could it be chaga? I didn't notice any birch around. One of the oaks with the hens had a spot high up that looked similar to the chunk on the ground.


----------



## Barnacle

Maybe that isn't an oak tree? Most of the hens were closer to the darker tree. The formation doesn't look like it's growing on the tree as much as exploding out of it. From reading it seems very rare to find it on non birch trees. Strange


----------



## trahn008

Not Chaga. Looks to be a wood burl.


----------



## Beatnik88

Is anyone having any luck finding any porcini this fall?


----------



## Barnacle

Not me, I've been looking but no luck. I have never found one. About to go out right now for a look. I was in a local pine barren yesterday but cut it short bc the permethrin must have worn off my scrubs. I looked down after 5 minutes of walking and saw 4 tics climbing my legs and decided to leave. I had high hopes for matsutake and porcini. This is what the barren looks like. Very sandy like beach sand.


----------



## Earthwalkr

The Blewitts are fruiting in Southwest Ohio.


----------



## sb

Good to know. Thanks Earthwalker.
The only Blewits I've found in central OH this Fall, so far, is at Whole Foods Grocery last week for $20/lb. and they were listed as grown in PA. Ha! . . . probably a cultivator.

I'd like to get them growing in my back yard. I brought some wild, vibrant Blewits home from the woods last fall, rolled the stem butts and pieces into wet deconstructed cardboard. I checked 10 days later and the mycellium was going great . . . but I lost a week somewhere and they were on the downward growth spiral by the time I got around to putting them into my flower beds that are wood chipped.


----------



## Ramblinrosie

There was a small flush where i live in nw Ct around the 3rd week of September. Anyone see any since the rains? Shaggy cap is what I'm seeing right now, and lots of it.


----------



## Barnacle

I've been In an area that was logged 2-3 yrs ago and could pick a 100lbs of turkey tail if I had any idea what to do with it. Although they didn't clear cut, they brutalized 200ish acre hillside. It looks like they just drove over less desirable trees to get to what they wanted. Left an 8' tall tire behind. So disappointing to see.


----------



## trahn008

You could make a tea out of the turkey tails. Do some reading up on the health benefits and see if it's you cup of tea.


----------



## trahn008

Was out tracking a deer yesterday and picked a nice flush of Blewitts. Also saw a nice flush of field mushrooms in a yard. Looks like the fall season is winding down!! Happy Hunting!!


----------



## Barnacle

I was sitting on top of my parents detached garage that is covered in 2-3 inches of pine needles because it sits amidst large eastern white pines waiting for some deer to come by when I noticed some shrumps. Anyone know what these are? Hard to tell by the pics but they were light purple.


----------



## tommyjosh

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 3489
> View attachment 3490
> View attachment 3491
> View attachment 3492
> View attachment 3493
> I was sitting on top of my parents detached garage that is covered in 2-3 inches of pine needles because it sits amidst large eastern white pines waiting for some deer to come by when I noticed some shrumps. Anyone know what these are? Hard to tell by the pics but they were light purple.


Mabye some kind of blewit


----------



## Beatnik88

Looks like blewits barnacle, just spore print them to make sure.


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle looks like you have a nice flush of blewits. Next on the list for me will be velvet shank mushrooms and then that should be it for the season. Had a Great Fall Season posting with you all.... Happy Hunting!!


----------



## RAU

Here's some of mine


----------



## Barnacle

RAU said:


> Here's some of mine


Great pics! I like that bow also. We’re you hunting when you found some of those hens?


----------



## RAU

That was a week or so before archery season came in when I found those 2 the blunt arrow is sitting on. I wander the woods a lot stump shooting year round


----------



## Old Elm

13


----------

